# Acrylic Urethane Car Paint Alternatives



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Im about to purchase PPG Concept DCC paint which cost about $200+ a gallon. I'll be using them for my cabinet project. Any suggested quality alternatives out there? I mean, that stuff is very expensive and i'll need around 3-4 gallons of it. 

I been searching online, i see companies like house of kolor, are they any good? Also SW has an automotive site, are they any good?


----------



## ibsocal (Feb 24, 2007)

lots of tricks to fine finish spraying.midwest chemicals 65.00 gal acrylic urethane will work real good.:drink:


----------



## PlainPainter (Dec 29, 2004)

enlighten me, why are we using car paint for cabinetry?


----------



## Thag (Nov 27, 2007)

PlainPainter said:


> enlighten me, why are we using car paint for cabinetry?


I know some people who will take their doors to a body shop to have them sprayed.:blink:


----------



## ibsocal (Feb 24, 2007)

I asked the same thing earlier but edited it out.but i will tell u this the stuff i use 1:1 acrylic urethane on cabinets is better then the old traditional coatings that i have used and seen out there.:drink:


----------



## user20594 (Jan 4, 2008)

*plaza*

Plaza,
This is REALLY my game. Forgive me about all the **** I have yelled at you. There is no reason to pay for an automotive costs. I run the same PPG. lines on the industrial line of my company I can get you DP 50 or 40 for 20$ a gallon. The name of the line in Industrial is. ,,,,,, Dig ,,,,, Call Tom at 1-507-Last clue is Paul Fox. Good luck


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

panderson2414 said:


> Plaza,
> This is REALLY my game. Forgive me about all the **** I have yelled at you. There is no reason to pay for an automotive costs. I run the same PPG. lines on the industrial line of my company I can get you DP 50 or 40 for 20$ a gallon. The name of the line in Industrial is. ,,,,,, Dig ,,,,, Call Tom at 1-507-Last clue is Paul Fox. Good luck


whats the number? Do they have a website? 
We like the finish of the car paint, but its so expensive so im looking for alternatives.


----------



## Paintpimp (Nov 15, 2006)

If you can apply the car finishes. You should also be able to apply pigmented conversion varnishes. Get most colors and not spend too much for it. Check with you local paint dealer.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

what about other brands of the car paint?


----------

